# Post your movie suggestions here



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Hi everyone, i'm starting this thread here because every now and then, we all get to that point where we've seen em' all and/or our minds just go blank. That being said, please feel free to post your favorites or just something you came across and want to share. Please no spoilers, just a brief description and recommendation for those like me who just ran out of ideas. Thanks in advance people.:smile3:

P.S If you want to post a link to a trailer that'd be a +1.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

May sound cliche, but if you haven't seen the whole Harry Potter series, now would be a great time. I just saw the final one last night, a great series with a good finish.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"g00s3y said:


> May sound cliche, but if you haven't seen the whole Harry Potter series, now would be a great time. I just saw the final one last night, a great series with a good finish.


Saw the midnight premier and I'm at the theater right now, seeing it again in 25 minutes  I'm a huge HP nerd.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## finch (Jul 15, 2011)

xmrsilentx said:


> Hi everyone, i'm starting this thread here because every now and then, we all get to that point where we've seen em' all and/or our minds just go blank. That being said, please feel free to post your favorites or just something you came across and want to share. Please no spoilers, just a brief description and recommendation for those like me who just ran out of ideas. Thanks in advance people.:smile3:
> 
> P.S If you want to post a link to a trailer that'd be a +1.


One of my old favorites is the 3rd release from the Evil Dead Trilogy "Army Of Darkness" 
You know Bruce Campbell and his Boomstick!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

I watched "Law abiding citizen" a few days ago, I thought it was great.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

[quote name='finch']One of my old favorites is the 3rd release from the Evil Dead Trilogy "Army Of Darkness" 
You know Bruce Campbell and his Boomstick![/QUOTE
Nice, im gonna have to find that one.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

xmrsilentx said:


> finch said:
> 
> 
> > One of my old favorites is the 3rd release from the Evil Dead Trilogy "Army Of Darkness"
> ...


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

No I've only seen the popular one, not sure if that clears anything up, but I've got it somewhere in my crawlspace on vhs. I know I've heard of other versions out and I never thought about looking until he mentioned it, yeah its definitely classic movie line stuff...


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Memento

If people have not seen this movie then they should... one of the best movies ever made


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

xmrsilentx said:


> No I've only seen the popular one, not sure if that clears anything up, but I've got it somewhere in my crawlspace on vhs. I know I've heard of other versions out and I never thought about looking until he mentioned it, yeah its definitely classic movie line stuff...


Yeah completely misinterpreted what you were saying. My bad. And as far as the other 2 definitely worth a watch especially if you like cheesy, low budget horror films. And besides Bruce Campbell is in them and hes the man.



JsinLegacy said:


> Memento
> 
> If people have not seen this movie then they should... one of the best movies ever made


Man great suggestion!! Been obsessed with Christopher Nolan ever since seeing it.

--Now for my suggestion: V for Vendetta. Awesome movie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

JSM9872 said:


> Yeah completely misinterpreted what you were saying. My bad. And as far as the other 2 definitely worth a watch especially if you like cheesy, low budget horror films. And besides Bruce Campbell is in them and hes the man.
> 
> Man great suggestion!! Been obsessed with Christopher Nolan ever since seeing it.
> 
> --Now for my suggestion: V for Vendetta. Awesome movie.


V for Vendetta was a great movie!

My suggestion is Thank You for Smoking. Well, that and Invictus. Both were awesome movies.


----------



## xmrsilentx (Jun 13, 2011)

Just watched "Black Dynamite". Its a couple years old but produced to look 70'sish. I dont think its very well known, but still a funny movie.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

just watched limitless last night. loved it...couple parts i was like wtf r u serious? but still overall LOVED it. also DONT SEE INCIDUOUS. lol


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Forgetting Sarah Marshall is one of the funniest movies I have seen in years...


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

old one but go watch Snatch, absolutely hysterical


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Just go with it. is ****ing hillarious.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

For Marvel fans I suggest seeing Captain America... was a great flick ... watched it earlier today with my son


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

I too saw Captain America today! A MUST SEE!!!


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"JsinLegacy said:


> Memento
> 
> If people have not seen this movie then they should... one of the best movies ever made


Just watched this at your suggestion. Amazing movie.

"Can't remember to forget you" had heard that quote a lot. Now I know where its from ;p


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Jordan8 said:


> Just watched this at your suggestion. Amazing movie.
> 
> "Can't remember to forget you" had heard that quote a lot. Now I know where its from ;p


Ahh good deal... its a great concept.. and one of the movies where you can't really walk away from because you'll miss something and then be lost in the storyline


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Just watched The Guility, was a really great movie I thought if you've never seen it.


----------



## XPLiCiT2u (Jun 9, 2011)

Just watched the Arthur remake...I thought it was hilarious!


----------



## Ricky Babalu (Jul 23, 2011)

Three of my favorite movies: "Watchmen" , "Reservoir Dogs" , "Last of the Mohicans".


----------



## Brett6781 (Jun 8, 2011)

saw Cowboys and Aliens yesterday... pretty good if your mind doesn't explode first from having James Bond and Indiana Jones in the same movie


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Brett6781 said:


> saw Cowboys and Aliens yesterday... pretty good if your mind doesn't explode first from having James Bond and Indiana Jones in the same movie


I want to see this movie ... the previews make it look to be a good one...


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

My wife and I just watched Insidious and it was a really creepy horror movie. Not the typical bloody slasher flick.


----------



## SpinningHook (Jun 15, 2011)

13 Assassins. Similar plot structure to Seven Samurai, but way less forgiving in some regards.

Also, let no one trick you into watching A Serbian Film. Wikipedia it, if you doubt me.


----------



## w0urds (Oct 9, 2011)

Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Oldboy, Lady Vengeance (Vengeance Trilogy) and I Saw The Devil...all great Korean movies.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Trainspotting, Pulp Fiction, Reservoir Dogs.


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sharktopus and Razortooth are good sci-fi movies


----------



## Ballocaust (Jun 29, 2011)

Hannah. I thought it was gonna be complete garbage, but it was pretty awesome. That and Ninja Assassin.


----------



## shawn01 (Oct 8, 2011)

I just watched ofiginal thing 1982 with Kurt russel... Way kool movie.. 
Blade runner with Harrison ford it was ok.. Richiard pryor in moving.. So damn funny.. Now im watching Connan the barbarian


----------



## monky_1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Saving private Ryan.
Grand torino.
Perfect host (Netflix).
Catfish.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 18, 2011)

Well, depends on what film your looking for really, but here are my favorites by genre.

Horror: Paranormal Activity or What Lies Beneath
Comedy: Road Trip

Actually, thats about it, the only genres I prefer are above


----------



## JoshDB (Aug 2, 2011)

"w0urds said:


> Sympathy for Mr. Vengeance, Oldboy, Lady Vengeance (Vengeance Trilogy) and I Saw The Devil...all great Korean movies.


Definitely Old Boy, haven't caught any of the others here yet. Old Boy blew my mind with it's greatness.

Dead Snow is one of my favorite Zombie movies on Netflix. It's Norwegian but I don't mind reading subtitles at all


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

As far as horror movies go 
The "Wrong Turn" series .I think there are 3 parts.Wrong Turn "original" ,Wrong Turn "Dead End",Wrong Turn "Left for Dead". ha

sent via TaPaTaLk


----------

